# Sodium Percarbonate - How Long?



## bignath (12/12/10)

Hi all,

just wondering, how long can you leave sodium perc. (napisan) in a stainless vessel? Wanting to clean a few kegs i've inherited, and was wondering if it's left in there for too long, can this cause damage to my kegs and if so, how long is too long.

cheers,

Nath


----------



## michael_aussie (12/12/10)

Big Nath said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just wondering, how long can you leave sodium perc. (napisan) in a stainless vessel? Wanting to clean a few kegs i've inherited, and was wondering if it's left in there for too long, can this cause damage to my kegs and if so, how long is too long.
> 
> ...


i'd like to know too ....
AND
a more basic question ... is it OK to use Sodium Percarbonate on Stainless at all??


----------



## flano (12/12/10)

if it is anything like that pink stain remover I would be not leaving it in there at all.

I put some of the pink stuff in an old baby formula can and 2 days later it had already starting eating away at the tin.

not stainless steel but I still would n't be soaking it for long periods.



In saying that I guess people have been soaking dirty turd stained nappy's in stainles laundry sinks for yonks


----------



## felten (12/12/10)

pink stain remover contains chlorine right? that isn't good for stainless. Sod perc on the other hand should be fine.


----------



## manticle (12/12/10)

I soak both my keggle and my stainless ball valve tap in sodium percarb. I've not seen any degradation to either and have been doing that for a while. If I get lazy the solution might be in the keg for a week (with various accessories soaking in there too).


----------



## bignath (12/12/10)

Felten and Manticle, thanks guys. I know there have been various threads on stainless cleaners and the use of sodium perc seems to be perfectly suited to stainless as opposed to sodium met or chlorine cleaners etc. i just wasn't sure if there was a length of time where the safety net diminishes (if at all)....

@Manticle - in particular you've responded previously to threads about sodium perc to me which has been great, and i love using it. Seems to do a real good job. Looks like i will give these kegs a big soak for a while...

Cheers again

Nath


----------



## drsmurto (13/12/10)

I've left napisan (saodium percarbonate plus some interesting chemicals that make things smell nice  ) soaking in my keggle for a week or 2 and regularly leave a keg full of napisan for weeks. I keep tripping over the keg full of napisan on the way out the dorry every morning that was filled up after the last case swap (early November). I'll get around to emptying it one day but i tend to reuse it and so need an empty keg to tip it in to!


----------



## argon (13/12/10)

I just about always have an SS keg or something else soaking in napisan. Great for my lazy man cleaning process = Minimal scrubbing. Does a good job of removing just about anything. Never noted any degradation of any SS.


----------



## under (13/12/10)

Yeah its fine. I soak and forget. All my SS gear is still like new.

A little :icon_offtopic: does anyone know where I can buy a sack of Sodium percarbonate?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/12/10)

There are a couple of suppliers in Wollongong

There was an IBU thread with them listed when we did the bulk buy a couple of years ago

Cheers


----------



## under (13/12/10)

Gino. Your a dead set legend.


----------

